# Augacephalus breyeri



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

Mozambique Giant Baboon (Augacephalus junodi) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Golden Brown Baboon
:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

I WANT! I WANT! I WANT!


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

:gasp: wow hot stuff

i want too:mf_dribble:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry but it's not for me . 

It looks like it should be called Pterinochilus frankensteini , as it seems to be made up of various phases of P.murinus with maybe a bit of chordatus thrown in .


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> Sorry but it's not for me .
> 
> It looks like it should be called Pterinochilus frankensteini , as it seems to be made up of various phases of P.murinus with maybe a bit of chordatus thrown in .


I see what you mean matt, but that's what makes it so desirable too me. But thats because im just weird 8)


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

This was the same picture they used for the junodi...
Which is yummy








OK, So I just read it again, is breyeri junodi?
The post is titled breyeri but the link has junodi in it...


----------

